# Mark Forums Read



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

On my tablet, 'Mark Forums Read' used to be the leftmost option to appear under 'Forums'. That option seems to have been moved and replaced by a redundant 'Search Forums' option. We already have a search box on the right and do not need an extra way of doing it! I keep trying to mark and ending up with a search instead ...

Any chance of putting it back to how it was before? If not, then scrap the search box and replace that with the marking option.

An option to use an embedded Google search of the forums would be nice, suggesting alternatives for misspellings, search with wildcards etc.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> On my tablet, 'Mark Forums Read' used to be the leftmost option to appear under 'Forums'. That option seems to have been moved and replaced by a redundant 'Search Forums' option. We already have a search box on the right and do not need an extra way of doing it! I keep trying to mark and ending up with a search instead ...
> 
> Any chance of putting it back to how it was before? If not, then scrap the search box and replace that with the marking option.
> 
> An option to use an embedded Google search of the forums would be nice, suggesting alternatives for misspellings, search with wildcards etc.


Still there on my laptop, try scolling across
Search forums is the 2nd item on that toolbar after 'Mark Forums Read'


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2015)

Still there on mine too Colin, you must be doing it wrong


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2015)

I'm with Colin on this. Move it back please


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2015)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Nov 2015)

Still as is on my smartphone.

Edit : d'oh.


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2015)

Still is on my phone too. There is no search box, so I need the link.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2015)

Missing, as in its not there, the Search Box on here and PC.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2015)

It appears there momentarily on mine, then shifts to the far right under the... Option.






Apologies for size...

Guessing it is a landscape or portrait orientation issue. I'm using portrait on my tablet.


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2015)

I installed an add-on last night that appears to have added an unwanted menu item; I'll sort it later when I'm finished at ballet. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

Pay Attention at the back! 


ColinJ said:


> On my *tablet*, 'Mark Forums Read' used to be the leftmost option to appear under 'Forums'. That option seems to have been moved and replaced by a redundant 'Search Forums' option. We already have a search box on the right and do not need an extra way of doing it! I keep trying to mark and ending up with a search instead ...


I know the responsive design moves stuff about and tucks some away in a sub-menu but it isn't doing today what it has been doing for months.

Yes, it looks different on laptops. I am using my laptop now and all is as it was before. I'm charging my tablet, but I'll go and check ...

Oh, Shaun has got in there first ... Thanks, Shaun!

I know it is only a small thing, but I use Mark Forums Read a lot so it was annoying having to go to the sub-menu every time, and that was usually after accidentally clicking Search!


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2015)

My screenshot was taken from my TABLET grumpy


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> My screenshot was taken from my TABLET grumpy


Yeah, but you probably have a fancy high resolution one - mine only has a 1280 x 800 screen. Actually, so does my laptop but I think I set the tablet to use a larger font because everything was too small for me to read without my glasses on.

I'm even more grumpy now ... It is horribly grey, cold and wet here today so no cycling for me. My sister has dumped a soggy Border Terrier and an ailing laptop on me and has cleared off to Ikea in Leeds with my nephew!  

I had instructions to entertain the dog and fix the laptop but I got confused and tried fixing the dog and entertaining the laptop! The dog got snappy and the laptop failed to laugh at even one of my jokes ...

The dog is now asleep and f*rting every 5 minutes. The laptop is playing silly buggers ... corrupt file after an automatic update - run chkdsk. Chkdsk won't run unless I reboot. I reboot and chkdsk fails with an unknown error - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!

Apart from that, it is a laugh a minute here at the ColinJ homestead!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Yeah, but you probably have a fancy high resolution one - mine only has a 1280 x 800 screen. Actually, so does my laptop but I think I set the tablet to use a larger font because everything was too small for me to read without my glasses on.
> 
> I'm even more grumpy now ... It is horribly grey, cold and wet here today so no cycling for me. My sister has dumped a soggy Border Terrier and an ailing laptop on me and has cleared off to Ikea in Leeds with my nephew!
> 
> ...


System Restore,.................................................. might even stop the dog f*rting


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

raleighnut said:


> System Restore,.................................................. might even stop the dog f*rting


System Restore is demanding that I run Chkdsk first - I am going round in circles!


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2015)

It could have been worse.


You could be in IKEA.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> It could have been worse.
> 
> 
> You could be in IKEA.


there are times, even when it is a Saturday, that being in Ikea is a better option than being with a farting dog trying to rebuild a stubborn computer.
@ColinJ I can't remember what the command is, but there is one that will cancel that forced chkdsk..... but that might not help you much.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

I did F5/F8 and have managed to start System Restore from System Recovery Options. It has been running for quite a few minutes now and I am getting nervous that something might have gone wrong, though the HDD does seem to be very busy so perhaps it is actually doing something useful ...

The good news is that the dog has run out of wind. The bad news is that I am about to reload him! 

Still, we should get our own back later - when the Ikea victims shoppers return, we are going to load ourselves with takeaway curries. No doubt the dog will be moaning on CanineChat later about his stinky owners! 

PS Ooh, the Restore is 'Finalizing' Now 'Finishing'. Now 'Finished'!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

Oh, damn, after all that I got a popup box with 'unspecified error' again. Pardon me while I try to grow some more hair to pull out ...!

Ha ha ... and now it is repairing itself and ...

It now says that it restored the system back to yesterday. If that is true, then I am now back to where I was before I actually started trying to fix the damn thing!

Oh FFS ... same error!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tell you what, rather than giving you a running update, I'll _EVENTUALLY_ tell you what I did to fix it!


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2015)

Installed Debian?


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2015)

I've undone the change that the add-on made, but can't do much for the farting dog I'm afraid. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2015)

Thanks.

The dog has been banished back to my nephew's house!

I finally got the laptop back to where I started from earlier today by starting it in Safe Mode with a command prompt and running sfc /scannow as suggested by someone, somewhere! It reported finding some corrupted system files, which it repaired.

I am just running a full anti-virus scan now. I hope the progress dial is lagging behind because it has taken about 15 minutes to reach 1% complete! Ah, it suddenly jumped to 4%. Still, at that rate it could still take about 6 hours to complete. Ha - now 7%! 8%.


----------

